# Best Podcasts



## brettc4 (29 September 2010)

I am looking for some podcasts, preferrably video, that will give me a run down of the Australian Market.  I know their is Comsec TV available at commsec.viotv.com but are there any others?

I occasional watch things like Fast Money from CNBC which is available on iTunes but I would like something Australian focused.
Cheers,
Brett


----------



## skcots (29 September 2010)

https://www.belldirect.com.au/ have a market wrap at the end of each day


----------



## noie (29 September 2010)

During the day the ABC IPAD app is quite good with 60 sec roundups on all things Aus.

if you are after specific business info BRR is very through.

it is easy to get Podcasts in the states, with 230 million people and lots of market interest, Aus is a little lacking.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (29 September 2010)

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/

sign up to their free newsletter, you'll get a morning(outlook for the day), midday and afternoon wrap each day of the Aussie market to your email in video form(links to the video). 

Might be what you're after.


----------



## Thunder124124124 (1 October 2010)

Hi - I agree Board Room Radio are good, and I also find sky news market movers really good for indepth... pity it's not video though.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 October 2010)

I subscribe to a number of podcasts through Sky News Business Channel www.businesschannel.com.au, including Market Moves, Your Money Your Call (shares are discussed on Tues-Thurs, property on Monday and Friday), Market Day and a number of others.

The ASX also has monthly podcasts of their presentations via the ASX website under 'education'.


----------



## brettc4 (2 October 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone.
Hopefully more will spring up that are video based as well.


----------

